# My Gentoo se congela al compilar paquetes grandes

## flaab_0n

Hola amigos

Vereis, he hecho en mi Athlon XP 3000 1024 Ram 3 o 4 instalaciones totalmente limpias de Gentoo Linux. Y en todas me pasaba lo siguiente:

Mi Gentoo se cuelga, se congela, como querais llamarlo, al compilar paquetes grandes durante mucho tiempo. Lease Kde, Mozilla, OpenOffice...etc. Y al decir se congela no solo las X, efectivamente el raton no se mueve y ctrol + alt + backspace no funciona, todo el sistema se cuelga! Pense q podia ser un problema de las X e hice las mismas compilaciones a modo consola y pasa exactamente lo mismo, se cuelga todo el sistema y solo puedo salir de ella dandole a Reset.

Me esta quemando. Suele pasar mas que nada de estas veces que haces un emerge de algo grande y te vas a dormir una siesta o lo dejas toda la noche. Pues al volver está colgado. Tiende a colgarse menos cuando ademas de compilar estoy yo en la maquina haciendo cosas, nada importante, pero si moviendo la maquina.

Se me ocurre que puede ser medidas de ahorro de energia del sistema o de la maquina, desactivar discos duros despues de cierto tiempo de inactividad o algo asi, pero es solo una idea.

Desde luego no se que pasa, pero es altamente molesto. Y no es metodico, a veces se cuelga, a veces no.

Si alguien tiene una idea, las agradezco jeje.

Un abrazo Gentooza

----------

## psm1984

has probado a desactivar todo acerca del control de energia?? en el kernel esta la opcion  "Power Management support", prueba a desactivarla, si es que no lo has hecho ya.

----------

## cnyx

hola flaab_On yo no creo que sea por nada de ahorro de energia, ya que has dicho que te pasa mientras estas compilando grandes cosas no? Mientras compilas se esta usando el procesador la memoria y el disco, asi que no creo que se cumpla ninguna condicion para que se apaguen los discos ni nada de eso. Cuando se cuelga, deja algun mensaje de error, o simplemente ves en la pantalla lo que se estaba compilando pero parado? Y la lucecita del procesador parpadea?

un saludo.

----------

## flaab_0n

Hola a los dos

Voy a probar lo q dice psm1984 del kernel. Pero no, una vez se cuelga no parpadea nada de nada de nada. Esta como muerto, el raton no se mueve, y la luz del procesador no parpadea. Esta eso, muerto. Me pasaba tambien compilando stage2 y stage3 de la instlacion, tarde o temprano se tildaba todo.

Lo mas probable es que sea una cosa de mi maquina, pero no sé el que!

 :Smile: 

----------

## kabutor

pasale un memtest es lo primero q hago yo si me huelo a fallo de hardware.

----------

## jonash

No se vosotros pero memtest86 es mas peligroso que el bin laden.

Al arrancarlo unicamente emitia un pitido y me reiniciaba el portatil continuamente, y al deinstalarlo, me borro toda la carpeta /boot, suerte que no tenia la particion de arranque montada en /boot.

Cuidadin

----------

## psm1984

pues yo no tengo ningun problema con el memtest.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> pasale un memtest es lo primero q hago yo si me huelo a fallo de hardware.

 

Exacto, tiene toda la pinta de ser la memoria RAM

```
emerge memtest86

```

Recuerda que si todavía la tienes en garantía te la cambian  :Smile: 

----------

## alexlm78

por lo que sucede me da la impresion que es porque el proceso de complacion esta chupando recursos que es gracia,

diria que tiene que revisarle los parametros de compilacion , flags de C, Opciones de make, yesas cosas chequea que este adecuadas pues si no lo estan lo que sucede es que la cmplacion usa todos los recursos y eso deja casi inservibles los demas demonios que corren.

revisa y me decis

saluditos

----------

## flaab_0n

Alexsis dijo

 *Quote:*   

> diria que tiene que revisarle los parametros de compilacion , flags de C, Opciones de make, yesas cosas chequea que este adecuadas pues si no lo estan lo que sucede es que la cmplacion usa todos los recursos y eso deja casi inservibles los demas demonios que corren.

 

No lo se, estoy usando parametros predeterminados en flasgs y eso. X si acaso te los pego:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

Aora voy a pasarle el memtest y tambien os cuento.

Tampco se me escurre la idea de que la bios este overclocked. Ya tuve algun problemilla con la frecuencia a la q trabajaba la bios con respecto al disco duro (esto me dijo el soporte tecnico a de donde compra los ordenadores mi empresa), y les lleve una vez esta misma maquina y lo q tuvieron q hacer fue cambiar la frecuencia. ¿Puede ser que no la hayan puesto del todo bien?

----------

## kabutor

 *jonash wrote:*   

> No se vosotros pero memtest86 es mas peligroso que el bin laden.
> 
> Al arrancarlo unicamente emitia un pitido y me reiniciaba el portatil continuamente, y al deinstalarlo, me borro toda la carpeta /boot, suerte que no tenia la particion de arranque montada en /boot.
> 
> Cuidadin

 

Como te va a borrar memtest la carpeta boot si no accede al HD?   :Idea:   :Idea: 

Te creas una imagen en un floppy y arrancas desde el.. vaya.. q el HD ni lo roza..

----------

## jonash

 *jonash wrote:*   

>  al deinstalarlo, me borro toda la carpeta /boot, suerte que no tenia la particion de arranque montada en /boot.
> 
> Cuidadin

 

SI hice un emerge y despues el correspondiente emerge, supongo que el disco duro lo tocaria para algo   :Very Happy: 

Use el ebuilld y segui los pasos.

Me creo una carpeta en /boot, añadi la correspondiente entrada a grub, como dice el ebuild al emergerlo, y al arrancar memtest desde grub lo dixo, dos segundos aparecia la pantalla azul d memtest, pitido y reinicio correspondiente.

No se si sera x el hardware que gasto (centrino, chipset 855PM) o porque, pero la experiencia, religiosa no fue.

Por cierto, no tengo floppy, quizas pueda probar desde la memoria flash usb.

Otro por cierto, acabo de tener que reiniciar yo tb x el mismo tema del que trata el hilo   :Cool:  EN mi caso al hacer un emerge sync.En mi caso es diferente, puedo mover el raton, pero nada mas, el resto no responde.

Eso si, el ventilador del portatil, en cuanto se bloquea todo, empieza a soplar de malas maneras.

En un principio creia que era problema de metalog, antes de que se bloqueara una vez consegui abrir antes em monitor de sistema de gnome, y tena metalog consumiendo el 99% de los recursos.

Supongo que debido al kernel tampoco es (lo que al principio creia), uso gentoo-dev-sources y mm-sources y me pasa con los dos.

----------

## jonash

Lo dixo, no hay tu tio.

Pami que los centrino no los soporta. No identifica las caches L1 ni L2 x lo que puedo ver en los 3 segundos q tarda en reiniciarse.

En el d esobremesa PentiumIII sin problemas.

----------

## kabutor

umh.. no se, se me ocurre q te montes un arranque via LAN (si tienes una tarjeta que lo permita) y poner como iso de arranque el memtest.. 

aunque lo mas facil es la disketera USB  :Wink: 

----------

## trompa

Y no podria ser un problema de calentamiento?. Si solo pasa al compilar paquetes grandes igual no te disipa bien. Prueba esto:

Abre sesion en los terminales 1 y 2 , inicia la compilacion en el 2 y si por el 1 te empiezan a salir mensajes de swicthing to thermal zone 1 o algo parecido es por calentamiento del procesador, eso me pasaba a mi con el Pentium 4. De todas maneras los mensajes esos dependeran del procesador, del acpi y del kernel.

----------

## flaab_0n

Me anoto eso Trompa.

Probare. Eso mismo me dijo un amigo, que se podria calentar demasiado el procesador.

Es un AMD, pero tiene ventiladores para parar un tren.

Probare

----------

## jonash

Por lo que me han comentado, el problema tambien se da con Mandrake, asi que para mi que es algun programa que peta de malas maneras.

Descartado el portage pues.

----------

## Stolz

a mi el memtest me funciona muy bien:

```
# emerge memtest86
```

Se creara un archivo /boot/memtest86/memtest.bin

Hay que actualizar el gestor de arranque para poder usarlo:

Para Grub grub:

title=Memtest86

root (hd0,0)

 kernel /boot/memtest86/memtest.bin

Para lilo:

image  = /boot/memtest86/memtest.bin

label  = Memtest86

y listo  :Wink: 

En cuanto al tema original de la rama yo diria que es cosa de hardaware. ¿está overclokeado el sistema? ¿Que fsb tienes? a ver si te has pasado. tambien es posible que sea tema de temperatura, ya que en las grandes compilaciones se pone el micro a full durante mucho tiemnpo, aumentando la temperatura que da gusto. ¿Tines configurados los sensores? Si es asi, ¿Que temperatura marcan al colgarse el ordenador?

Si no hubieses especificado que solo pasa al usar mucho el micro, diria que es problema del ACPI.

Un slaudo.

----------

## alexlm78

sigo con lode las opcioned de compilacion, el que mas me llama la a tencion es en el make.conf la opcion MAKEOPTS tiene por los general 

```
MAKEOPTS="j1"
```

o nada pero aveces por razones que desconosco le aparece un numero mucho mayor y el recomendado es el numero de procesadores +1 si  el numero es mayor hara trabajar al pobre procesador como obrero feudaly te hara pasar un muy mal rato pues esta opcion le indica al make que compile en paralelo lo cual consume un monton de procesador y de recursos.

creo que esa podria ser una razon por la que te sucede eso.

revisa y me dices

bye

----------

## lunatc

Hombre, en principio estoy de acuedro con Trompa y mas bien me "huele" a problema de calentamiento. 

(Este problema lo tuve yo tb por burro al olvidarme de quitar el plástico protector del disipador del micro,   :Very Happy:  )

Pero tb puede ser de memoria por lo que lo del memtest resulta poco menos que imprescindible.

Tb, aunque fue en un portatil, la opcion del kernel pci=noacpi o la opción pci=biosirq fueron mano de santo.!

Por probar, no más

Suerte!

----------

## flaab_0n

A ver respondo un poco a toda la buena gente q me ha dado ideas

1) El Memtest no ha dado ningun error, el Ram está bien y como debe ser.

2) Puede ser la temperatura. Probaré a trabajar con la carcasa abierta y os digo. Prefiero probar esto antes que meterme a tocar la bios y tal.

3) Estoy investigando parametros de compilacion q pueda poner en el make.conf q restrinjan el uso del sistema. Prefiero q tarde un poco mas a q se cuelgue todo. Si alguien sabe algo de estos parametros agradeceria que tomase unos minutos para escribir unas lineas  :Smile: 

Gracias a todos.

----------

## trompa

Los mensajes de temperatura elevada tb salen por el dmesg, puedes hacer esto:

```

emerge sys-apps/procps 

```

pones algo a compilar y en otra terminal :

```

watch dmesg

```

con lo que se te actualizará el dmesg cada poco tiempo. (el uso del watch sacado del GWN  :Very Happy:  ) 

Probablemente antes de q s cuelgue te habra puesto algo en el dmesg.

----------

## alexlm78

explicando un poco mas mi mensaje:

en el mak.conf esta la linea MAKEOPTS sile pones a esta linea un numero mayor que elnumero de porcesadores de tu pc + 1 hara quela compu se ueda como colgada a intervalos pues usa todos los recursos para procesar todas las peticiones del make osea que tienes compilado por todos lados y entoncecs el procesadorno puede con mas.

lo digo porque experimentando con unos amigos pusimos una compus con "j200"  y fue un real dolor de cabeza ,aun compilando distribuido presetna problemas con numero mayores de lo adecuado #procesadores + 1.

espero que te sirva, mayor informacion 

```
man make
```

en la seccion de make en paralelo o "-j"

bueno, bye.

----------

## psm1984

por cierto, que placa lleva el bicho??

----------

## alexlm78

bien dicho,podiras mandar la conf. completa de tu PC, a lo mejor ayuda

----------

## flaab_0n

Hola a todos.

Ahora recien estoy trabajando a CPU destapado, por si era de calentmaiento.

Voy a hacer lo que me dijo aqui un amigo dos post arriba de hacer watch dmesg mientras compilo cosas grandes , viendo dos terminales simultaneas.

En cuanto ordene un poco mis ideas posteare la configuracion COMPLETA de mi computadora en 9 u 10 lineas.

Y bueno, voy a probar a compilar algun pakete grande como kde3.2 a procesador destapado viendo el watch dmesg.

Muchas Gracias a todos.

Sigo mirando.

----------

## flaab_0n

Vale, sin dar mas preambulos voy a postear toda la composicion de mi máquina, y algunas cosas referentes al sistema, para aquellos que me lo han pedido para poder darme alguna referencia mas precisa   :Very Happy: 

PLaca asus A7V8X-X

Micro K7 XP 3.000 ghz

Cooler Master L7 SP5 ---- silencio XP-3200+

Disco duro 120 Gb 7.2000 Udma

2 x DDR 512MB 333 Mhz

Ati Radeon 7000

Sound Blaster Live!

DVD Rom LG

Regrabadora LG 52-24-52

La torre tiene 3 ventiladores, y el procesador el suyo.

En lo referente al sistema estoy usando Gentoo Linux 1.4 kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r5.

En el make.conf la linea de makeopts esta comentada (#MAKEOPTS="-j2"), asi que estara funcionando x defecto. Si alguien sabe que valor me vendria bien darle para evitar el uso 100% del sistema se lo agradeceria.

Y bueno. Ahora si que voy a compilar KDE viendo el watch dmesg en una terminal contigua para ver si me da algun mensaje de sobrecalentamiento. Estoy trabajando a procesador destapado para favorecer su enfriamiento. Si no da ningun error y el watch dmesg no chilla, y compila bien pues sabre que era la temperatura.

Muchas gracias a todo. OS dire el resultado de esta prueba  :Smile: 

----------

## flaab_0n

He observado que bastante gente prefiere desactivar ACPI especificandolo como variable en su cargador de arranque. ¿En que influiria esto?

Creo que la etiqueta de lilo era noacpi o acpi=no.

Gracias a todos otra vez por vuestro apollo.

----------

## jBilbo

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> En el make.conf la linea de makeopts esta comentada (#MAKEOPTS="-j2"), asi que estara funcionando x defecto. Si alguien sabe que valor me vendria bien darle para evitar el uso 100% del sistema se lo agradeceria.

 

No hace falta que la comentes, -j2 esta bién. Significa 2 jobs para compilar, lo recomendado para 1 cpu.

En referente a lo del calentamiento, sólo se me ocurre que puedes instalarte lm-sensors para comprobar la temperatura de cpu. Ah, y que puedes ir pausando las compilaciones con la tecla pause del teclado y reanudando al pasar un rato para no sobrecalentarlo (truquillo que va muy bien para portátiles).

Si el problema finalmente es el sobrecalimento, tendrás que o bien comprar un ventilador más potente o bajarle Hz. Pero comprado de tienda eso no tendría que pasar, ya te lo venden adecuadamente.

----------

## alexlm78

hasta donde yo se el make trabaja por defecto con un -j0, osea que no crea makes en paralelo, loque elimina el exceso de uso de porcesado, como tienes un procesador lomas que se lo deberias poner es a -j2 para que te trabaja bien sin sobre cargar el procesador,creoque seriauna buena opcion,

pero primera termian con esto y luego platicamos de los demas.

----------

## flaab_0n

Vale, voy a descomentar esa linea, la de makeops

si, el PC es comprado ya armado, en teoria no deberia dar problemas. Supongo q las pruebas las hace con windows xp, pero en winxp no hay q compilar un joraca.

----------

## Stolz

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> He observado que bastante gente prefiere desactivar ACPI especificandolo como variable en su cargador de arranque. ¿En que influiria esto?

 

Supuestamente el ACPI es bueno, sirve para poder controlar multitud de eventos y es mas avanzado que el anterior sistema de ahorro de energia. El problema es que a muchos nos da problemas, especialmente cuelgues y fallos al iniciar las X. Si sospechas que un fallo es dibido al ACPI, pudes probar priemro desactivandolo solo para el pci con la etiqueta pci=noacpi y si sigues con las mismas, puedes desactivarlo totalmente con acpi=off. Yo he acabado por no tener soporte de ACPI en el kernel, porque con ACPi no me inician las X y si lo desactivo en el PCI, me inicial pero al rato se cuelgan.

Saludos

----------

## flaab_0n

Gracias Stoolz.

Lo he desactivado, voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa y probar a compilar otra vez.

Sigo a procesador destapado.

----------

## flaab_0n

Parece que ya he solucionado el problema, de momento no se me ha congelado el invento.

He hecho underclocking a mi procesador en la bios, 600mhz mas bajo de su potencia real.  :Sad: 

No es un modo elegante de solucionarlo, pero servirá hasta q encuentre realmente cual es el problema.

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

----------

## djove2000

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Parece que ya he solucionado el problema, de momento no se me ha congelado el invento.
> 
> He hecho underclocking a mi procesador en la bios, 600mhz mas bajo de su potencia real. 
> 
> No es un modo elegante de solucionarlo, pero servirá hasta q encuentre realmente cual es el problema.
> ...

 

Yo tengo el mismo problema en un AMD 1GHz (se me queda colgado al cabo de un tiempo de no estar trabajando con él) y no tengo hecho ningún overclocking ni nada extraño. El problema estoy casi 100% seguro de que lo tengo en la configuración del kernel, concretamente en el soporte ACPI, ya que compilé el 2.6.1 y fue cuando me empezó a dar este problema. Con el kernel 2.4.20-r6 estuve 4 meses y tengo dejado el ordenador más de 1 semana encendido sin problemas. En cuanto tenga algo de tiempo lo miro y os cuento.

----------

## jonash

Sin tocar kernels ni nada, actualizando todos los paquetes (no se cual seria) en mi caso ya se ha solucionado.

Nuse, pero en mi caso siempre coincidia el cuelgue con mozilla abierto.

No se si seria cosa de mozilla, lo tengo siempre ejecutado asi que a saber.

----------

## djove2000

EL problema en mi caso estaba en la aceleración gráfica con DRI, una vez deshabilitada, se acabaron los problemas. Tengo que investigar a ver si hay algún bug o algo, pero por lo menos ya tengo localizado el problema. Lo que me indicó que era algún problema con las X y no con una parte crítica del kernel, es que desde otro ordenador le hacías un ping y respondía, a partir de ahí repasé todo lo que había cambiado desde que actualicé a 2.6.1 y me acordé de que había puesto la aceleración gráfica.

----------

## flaab_0n

He leido vuestras dos ultimas respuestas. 

Un par de cosas a aclarar:

1) A mi se me cuelga lo mismo teniendo las X funcionando o no funcionando. Compilando desde consola tambien me hacia lo mismo.

2) Si es verdad que con Mozilla abierto tendía más a colgarse.

3) Tengo un Kernel 2.6.1-gentoo-r1. De momento con el no he tenido ningun cuelgue, pero a saber. Si averiguas algo más sobre ese Bug del ACPI del kernel, por favor postealo y lo miramos. De momento tengo puesto acpi=off como parametro en lilo.conf

4) Hice un emerge -U system && emerge -Up world y de momento no he tenido ningun cuelgue. Sigo a la espera xD. Tambien es que ya compile todos los paquetes grandes que necesitaba jajaja, pero bueno. Cuando salga Kde3.3 os cuento jaja.

Un abrazo a todos.

Gracias

----------

## jonash

Pos en mi caso, creia que ya se habia solucionado el problema (nidea como, lo unico que hice fue actualizar gentoo).

En mi caso Gentoo solo se "atascaba" en las X, y desde que parecia que se habia solucionado el tema, dos veces se ha colgado de nuevo.

Decir que tambien uso las gentoo-dev pero tambien me pasa con las mm-sources.

En lo que coincido es en lo de Mozilla.

Fijandome bien (aunque parezcan paridas y gordas) he notado que, compilando o no, xateando o no, yendo al baño o no, siempre ha coincidido el cuelgue con mozilla abierto, y precisando mas utilizando la rueda del raton para desplazar la pagina web a ver.

Asi que, por descarte, por lo menos en mi caso, hilando un poco fino, o el problema es mozilla o el problema es el soporte usb del kernel, acpi no problemo.

Otro sentido no le veo.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

A mi me pasaba lo mismo en el proceso de instalacion. Tb tenia kernel 2.4 y tb una ASUS A7V ... Tuve que desactivar el ACPI en la BIOS, para que me dejara hacer eso...

Esta semana tengo pensado reinstalar y meter el kernel 2.6 ya comentare algo...

----------

## darkelphos

hola, a mi me pasa esto tb. Se me cuelga desde consola y con las X ¿Se encontró alguna solucion? Con los paquetes grandes se congela.

El memtest pasado con exito.

Tengo un Samsung X20. Y antes no me pasaba, formatee y reinstale y ahora me pasa esto  :Sad: 

Alguna solucion?

Un saludo!

PD: Si, se usar la busqueda XD

----------

## Stolz

Vaya reflote de un post de hace 3 años   :Shocked: 

Controla la temperatura del procesador.

----------

## darkelphos

Como la temperatura no era. Y la ram tampoco. (y mi disco duro se quedaba como pillado, se congelaba pero el disco duro  no paraba de parpadear).

Al final he cogido y he empezado un kernel de nuevo con uno hecho por genkernel y lo he limpiado. Despues de dos años limpiando el kernel, en mi afán de tenerlo lo más limpio posible seguro que quité algo que no debia XD

Así que de momento kdevelop y qt4 compilados sin problemas y los dos seguidos. Cuando antes con emerger alguno de los dos petaba  :Wink: 

Un saludo y gracias  :Razz: 

----------

